# S5 & s7



## Rollroll (12 August 2011)

Hallo wer kann mir Offizielle Verkäufer/Händler empfehlen wo ich S5 und  S7 Komponenten mit aktueller Software / Hardware und/oder Firmware  bekomme. Wichtig es muss Neuware sein wegen Gewährleistung. Gute Preise  gute Besserung :smile: .. Ronald


----------



## Sockenralf (12 August 2011)

Hallo,

ich kaufe sowas entweder bei meinem Großhändler (Sonepar), bei meinem Schaltanlagenbauer, bei meinem Haus-und-Hof-Programmierer (beide sind Solution-Provider) oder eben beim großen S selber.

Woher kommst du denn?
Siemens schon mal angefragt?


MfG


----------



## Sockenralf (12 August 2011)

Hallo,

S5-Komponenten wirst du beim Hersteller nicht mehr kriegen, aber z. B. bei Eichler (siehe Banner oben) oder beim Forenbetreiber hier 




MfG


----------



## Rollroll (12 August 2011)

Danke Sockenralf ..... ich selber komme aus der nähe von Ulm ..... Siemens noch nicht weil wie du schon sagst S5 meist nen Sonderfall ist und meine list ist lang  wie ist Sonepar denn so ?


----------



## Sockenralf (12 August 2011)

Hallo,

Ich bin mit Sonepar zufrieden.
Das in Langweid lagernde S7-Sortiment wird immer größer, so daß geläufige Teile innerhalb eines Tages geliefert sind (für Notfälle bieten die auch einen Abhol-Service)

Definiere mal "aus der Nähe von Ulm"
So Richtung Augsburg?

Dann kennst du ggf. meinen Schaltanlagenbauer und meinen Stamm-Programmierer


MfG


----------



## Rollroll (12 August 2011)

Aus Illertissen  also sagen wir es mal so .. ich nähere mich der Branche langsam an ... übernehme halt ab und an paar Aufgaben so wie das hier ..... ist halt auch ne große Sache ...... aber ich merke man muss halt auch  Kontakte haben um Wissen zu bekommen .... mach im Moment eine Umschulung zum Mechatroniker ...... ich hab nur so das Gefühl die Umschüler werden nicht so gern gesehen


----------



## c.wehn (13 August 2011)

Weil die manchmal gefährliches Halbwissen entwickeln! 
Einfach auf dem Teppich bleiben und lieber 2x fragen


----------



## Blockmove (13 August 2011)

Es gibt traditionelle "Feindschaften":
Hund <-> Katze
Mann <-> Frau
Elektriker <-> Mechaniker

Und nun gibt es Mechatroniker ... Sowas passt (noch) nicht ins Weltbild *ROFL*

Aber keine Sorge: Das wird schon

Gruß
Dieter

PS: Mit Sonepar (Augsburg) hab ich auch gute Erfahrungen


----------



## c.wehn (13 August 2011)

Hund <-> Katze
Mann <-> Frau
Mechaniker <-> Elektriker

Die ewigen gewinner auf der rechten Seite


----------



## Rollroll (17 August 2011)

Das mit den Hunde - Katze klingt gut ! Naja ich bleib am Ball ist manchmal nur echt schwer anzufangen denn wo fängt man ......


----------

